# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Надменность

## Irina

_Надменный -пренебрежительно, свысока относящийся к людям; высокомерный; кичливый._

*Бытует мнение о том, что надменностью заболевают люди, страдающие в прошлом заниженной самооценкой. Как только такой человек достигает чего-то, он тут же начинает присваивать себе незаслуженные регалии,  начинает себя превозносить над другими.*

*Что думаете по этому поводу? Встречались ли вам в жизни такие люди? И как себя с ними вести?*

----------


## Asteriks

Не согласна с тем, что надменность следствие заниженной самооценки. Кичатся люди не присущими им заслугами, потому как очень уж себя любят. Слишком, безоглядно, не имея представления о самокритике, эгоисты и эгоцентристы.

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*,  я тоже так думаю. Потому как заниженная самооценка приучает к тому, что ты не совсем идеальный. Здесь действительно что-то другое движет надменными людьми.

----------


## vova230

Скорее всего надменными становятся те, кто достигает неких высот незаслуженно. Что их привело на эту высоту, удача, деньги, выслуга лет или еще что, неважно. Важно то, что всего они достигли не благодаря упорному труду, а случайно, на халяву. И чем быстрее происходил взлет, тем выше бывает надменность и только воспитанный человек может преодолеть это чувство и не считать свое высокое положение Даром Богов.

----------


## multiarc

Самооценка всего лишь одна из переменных уравнения надменности). Отсутствие конструктивной логики, податливость общественному мнению и ещё много много чего играют тут роль. А эгоцентризм и надменность не совсем синонимы. Человек может фильтровать свои мысли в какой-то степени и анализировать постоянно своё поведение, он может видеть что он например эгоцентрик но при этом он знает что делать, чтобы не выпустить это наружу, аккуратно, шаг за шагом продумывает ходы, чтобы никого не "опустить". Но если этому никак не сопротивляться всё выползает наружу и эгоцентрики люди очень и очень тяжёлые... А просто эгоизм свойственен всем людям. Против природы не попрёшь. Полного альтруизма быть не может... Но к нему тоже можно стремиться... В итоге надменные те, которые не хотят ничего с этим делать и им действительно плевать на всех.

----------


## Akasey

> Скорее всего надменными становятся те, кто достигает неких высот незаслуженно.


 или слишком быстро, и без особых трудов...

----------


## Irina

Сегодня вычитала, что надменность может быть самозащитой от окружающих. Что-то не согласна я с таким мнением.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Это психическое отклонение...

----------


## BiZ111

Увидивило одно сообщение о надменности и рассмешило до приступа истерики его авторство :lol: 

Псих. отклонение. Соглашусь с Авиатором. Вилы =)




> Что думаете по этому поводу? Встречались ли вам в жизни такие люди? И как себя с ними вести?


Конечно встречались =) И в данную секунду. 
Если хочешь ужиться и быть "другом" - лижи задницу, сюсюкайся и потакая его(её) психоотклонённым мыслям.

В ином случае - по своему усмотрению. Можно поиздеваться. Такие люди бесятся с пеной у рта при малейшем "прикосновении" =)

Можно просто или дать один раз в морду, спустив на землю или пригрозить хорошенько. 
Особенно в армии любят валить тех, кто считает, что его говно пахнет лучше, чем у других

----------


## Banderlogen

> http://www.tomalogy.org/]Надменность[/url] - проявление в характере заносчивости и показной гордости. И то, и другое - защитные наряды эго в присутствии других людей.
> 
> Такое демонстративное проявление Я многое рассказывает о человеке, женщине или мужчине и его идее о себе. Надменность должна показать, что остальные ему не ровны, и он не намерен расшаркиваться перед ними. То есть они для него не авторитеты, и он не позволит им никакой близости с собой, показывая: "Держись от меня на расстоянии".
> 
> Для чего так много показного? Таким способом маскируется и компенсируется внутренняя нужда во внимании окружающих и уязвимость. Но как только другой человек направляет внимание на того, кто в нём так нуждается, входит обусловленное рацио надменности. Оно считывает другого человека, и если тот не занимает достойную ступень в социальной иерархии и не является для него авторитетом, рацио надменного считает, что внимание ему не оказывают, а подают. Таким вниманием, протянутым ему, "достойному" от "недостойного", надменность не намерена удовлетворяться. Такое внимание или игнорируется или демонстрируется заносчивость, указывающая другому человеку на его социальное место, в попытке проучить его холодом. Мол, никакой вольности, никакого панибратства, никаких чувств: "Я для тебя  недосягаем!".
> 
> Надменный служит богатым, проявляя все виды социального конформизма, лести и угодничества, только требуя в том или ином виде обязательств по отношению к себе, что от их стола крохи богатства, славы и власти перепадут и его столу.


Если бы нас не одолевала гордость, мы не жаловались бы на гордость других. Ларошфуко Ф.

----------

